# Hitch Ball Size



## Hot r Bln (Feb 14, 2010)

ok. So I am going to pick up my new trailer. The dealer says the size of the ball I would need is 2 15/16. That does not make sense to me since the hitch ball sizes are 1 7/8, 2, 2 5/16, and 3. Anyone advise me on the correct size ball for a 2007 RSDS?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

He is wrong. 2 5/16 ball
Good luck and welcome

John


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

johnp said:


> He is wrong. 2 5/16 ball
> Good luck and welcome
> 
> John


And make sure the ball shank is the right diameter for your hitch also. Equal-i-zer uses the larger shank ball.

JR


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Generally inch and a quarter ball shank.

By a ball good for 10k weight or more just to be safe. Lots of balls made in china anymore. They dont equal american made balls...









lol

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Generally inch and a quarter ball shank.
> 
> By a ball good for 10k weight or more just to be safe. Lots of balls made in china anymore. They dont equal american made balls...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot r Bln (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

